# '66 A body repair



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Not a Pontiac but the same body style and repair method. I should've had the GTO back in the shop by now, but I bought a '66 Chevelle in October. It was supposed to be a "driver" that I could cruise in and fix up as time and money allowed. We all know how those things turn out...
After it got here from Florida, I drove 12 miles round trip to the DMV to transfer the title and put it in the shop for a few "quick" repairs. The front suspension and steering were all original and very worn out, so I was going to just do a complete rebuild and add power steering and power disc brakes while it was all apart. The shifter for the 4 speed was back unusually far and I thought it was because it had a Borg Warner T10 from an 81 Camaro with the Camaro shifter in it. After looking it over carefully and getting the block numbers for the engine, I discovered it had a '93 Gen V 454 TRUCK engine in it with the truck oil pan still on it. The oil pan is much bigger and instead of getting a correct conversion pan, the PO bashed in the firewall, cut and SPREAD the tunnel so the bell housing would fit and built a porch for the shift boot all back 2-3 inches from where it was supposed to be..... In addition to that, the core support was toast and the new repro that he sent with the car was for a 67, which is very different from a 66, so I had to find a core support too. Subsequently, I gutted what little there was of interior and removed EVERYTHING from the firewall forward. 









Here I've pounded the firewall back out as best I can.


There was some rust thru in the floor in the driver foor well area along with all the butchering for the trans and shifter, so I ordered a pan to replace it all at once.


Here it is 3 days after I backed it in under it's own power....:willy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, man. Here we go again.....best of luck getting BOTH of them done!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I cut the floor out and fitted the new pan. It covered 90% of the damaged from the PO.



There was a small hole left from the factory floor shift hole and I cut a piece off the old GTO floor to fill it.


Next I turned my attention to the lower windshield channel that was in very poor condition.




The metal dash panel was so bad, I decide to cut the whole thing out and weld reinforcements for the new channel to attach to.






The new channel didn't fit real nice, so I held it in place with a couple pop rivets and then started modifying it so the cowl grill would match up.


I had to cut most of the slots higher and bend the corners for a tighter fit.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I forgot to take a pic of how badly the grille fit before modifying the channel but here it is after the final fitting.


Next, I set the new windshield in place to check for fit. I had it in and out a few times to get the lip on the channel right.


Once I was happy with the fit, I used my flat bottom spot weld drill and milled 20 holes in the channel to cowl surface. I didn't drill thru the cowl panel, just the channel so I had a bottom surface to plug weld to.



Then I welded it in.


After carefully grinding and disc sanding it was very flat again.


Then I cut out a small square at the e-brake bracket that had rusted thru and made a patch for that too.


Patch held in place with a magnet for welding from the inside.


I still had a few pinholes after welding so I gave it a nice coat of seam sealer at the same time I sealed the entire perimeter of the new floor pan.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was gonna say, "haven't seen you on here lately"....Now i know why!!! Amazing....:cheers Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All those beautiful pictures, and not a single one of the Shop Toilet. What's up with THAT?? Seriously, I'm going to get in my '67 one of these days and drive it the 2000 miles up there and hire you to freshen up my trunk floor. You make this stuff look too easy! That's gonna be a really nice little '66. There's a Steve Earl song called "Sweet Little '66" that came out about 20 years ago about a '66SS 396....but you probably aleady know it.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> All those beautiful pictures, and not a single one of the Shop Toilet. What's up with THAT?? Seriously, I'm going to get in my '67 one of these days and drive it the 2000 miles up there and hire you to freshen up my trunk floor. You make this stuff look too easy! That's gonna be a really nice little '66. There's a Steve Earl song called "Sweet Little '66" that came out about 20 years ago about a '66SS 396....but you probably aleady know it.....


It IS easy............once you get past the fear factor of starting and make the first cut. Then you HAVE to continue to get it back together again...

Bring that car on up here, if it doesn't float away in all the flooding...

I'm not aware of that song...........now I have to go find it. All I remember is "Little Duece Coupe" and "Little GTO".... Oh, yeah, there's the "Little Old Lady from Pasadena".

Commode went to landfill heaven...:seeya:


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

TooMP,
Thanks for showing such great detailed pictures of your work. I need to do a lower windshield channel repair on my GTO and your pictures really are helpful.
Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Squidtone said:


> TooMP,
> Thanks for showing such great detailed pictures of your work. I need to do a lower windshield channel repair on my GTO and your pictures really are helpful.
> Thanks!
> Dave


Glad they are helpful to you. The channel isn't as hard as some other panels I've replaced. Patience and a steady hand with the cutoff blade to remove the old one is the key. The Goodmark channel I got fit OK, with a little help. If you haven't bought a channel yet, check out Ames Performance. They test fit all the parts they sell and state theirs includes the pins for the trim clips now too.


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahh yes, I was wondering which panel you used.....I couldn't tell if yours came with the studs or not. I called AMES a couple weeks ago about their channel piece. They said it was better than the older ones and comes with the studs. I intend to get one next month when they come to a swap meet in January in Springfield MA. They bring orders to shows for no shipping charge.
Keep up the great work, I look forward to seeing your GTO work too....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

hoooleee shipsh1t batman i thought that was a driver you bought????? well now you got another "project" lol good luck and love the pics


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

TMP at it again!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> hoooleee shipsh1t batman i thought that was a driver you bought????? well now you got another "project" lol good luck and love the pics


It was.......I "drove" it in the shop and tore it down...:willy:

Holiday delay lately and the last 2 days repairing the neighbors Bobcat bucket and truck plow. I should've taken pics of the plow blade. It was a real train wreck. Took me 6 hours to porta-power and hammer it back into shape then weld the tear and reinforce it.
Should be back on the Chevelle this week yet.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, I haven't updated this in a while. 
Dash panel welded back in. Same process as the channel to cowl..,


Painted.


I had to replace the lower leg from a donor too, as it was rusted thru from the windshield leaking.


I won't bore everyone with details, but there's MANY hours invested here from wire wheel cleaning of the entire inner firewall and kick panels too multiple treatments of rust stop and paint to get to this point.


Heater box, column bracket, every removeable part in these pics was blasted and treated before paint.


Outer firewall prep involved stripping to bare, scrapping all old sealer off and cutting an access hole in the left cowl to address rust inside. I could get at the right side thru the blower hole to spray with rust stop but wasn't able to do a good job on the left. This hole allowed me to feel comfortable that I had covered everything inside and have stopped the rusting process.




Done and painted the same Charcoal Grey Metallic as the inside.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a contributor to the firewall/floor butchery. Having the wrong oil pan and locating the engine rearward, the PO welded these newer mounts to the frame. I cut them off and dressed the surfaces.


I also have done the initial clean up of the right control arms in the blasting cabinet.


Original vintage mounts to correctly locate the engine.


Right control arms with old bushings and ball joints removed, sand blasted and rust treated, ready for assembly. Prothane bushings, Moog ball joints and Global West off set upper shaft.


Assembled, ready for paint.


All chassis parts and frame will be Eastwood Detail Grey


speaking of the frame. I trusted the seller that the frame was "fine". Here's "fine"......both sides rusted thru behind the front wheel.


Cut plates out of 1/8 steel and welded them from the front box to the side rail.


Then I fabbed a piece of angle iron to tie all three pieces together for strength. NOT fun laying on my back trying to weld in such a confined area with sparks flying all over.


Left side too. It isn't very pretty but under the circumstances, it's plenty strong.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, you should have a show on speed TV....kinda like Stacey David's "Gearz".......:cheers Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Mitch, you should have a show on speed TV....kinda like Stacey David's "Gearz".......:cheers Eric


That would be great to get a sponsor to pay for all my toy repairs but speed isn't in my work description....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

TRUCK U maybe?? :lol:


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Mitch, 

This project is really moving along, its looking great. That is a bummer about the frame but thats how rust goes. I found a couple surprises in areas I wasn't expecting on my frame...

I Like the suspension components that you got. On the front upper A-Arms, how does that mount bar come apart/go back together?

Thanks,
Thor


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thor7352;254179
I Like the suspension components that you got. On the front upper A-Arms said:


> They slide in the arm from the end and then the bushings get pressed on over it. The first bushing is easy without the shaft in the way. The second one, I removed the poly insert and used the nut and washer to put pressure on the shell and then put a socket over the nut onto the washer and smacked it with a hammer to get it to slide. The arm wants to crush from the tension, so I cut a piece of 1/2" pipe to fit inside the arm to prevent it from moving.


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

That's great work. Do you happen to have a close up photo where the left inside cowl (where the vent door is located) meets the floor? I am currently working on rust repair to that location on my '64 tempest.

Phil


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

64phil said:


> That's great work. Do you happen to have a close up photo where the left inside cowl (where the vent door is located) meets the floor? I am currently working on rust repair to that location on my '64 tempest.
> 
> Phil


There are many pics of the left kick panel/floor/cowl assembly in my sig link to the GTO. I had to rebuild part of it on that too.
Here's what I started with...


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> There are many pics of the left kick panel/floor/cowl assembly in my sig link to the GTO. I had to rebuild part of it on that too.
> Here's what I started with...


Thanks. Looks just like mine. I'll have a look at your photos. Much appreciated.

Phil


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If yours is that bad, find a good donor to cut it off of. There are 4 layers of metal and 2 internal braces that make up the kick panel/cowl/rocker assembly and there are no repro parts for it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As usual, I am awed and amazed. I am no longer surprised, though. Typical TMP fabrication, and top notch, of course. Excellent!
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> As usual, I am awed and amazed. I am no longer surprised, though. Typical TMP fabrication, and top notch, of course. Excellent!
> Jeff


Thank You ! 
Thank You !
Thank You very much !!!

I spent 4 miserable hours today with the wire wheel and sand paper cleaning the frame rails for converter. I forgot the camera so no pics of that process. I sprayed it with the converter, so it should all be black tomorrow. Ran the front springs thru the blasting cabinet too and they will also get converter tomorrow.
Saturday, the 15th, was my initial "done" day for this car when it was "only" a front end rebuild. Things went a little further south than initially planned and I hope to have it close by Feb 15th now.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If all the body mounts were broken off, why didn't you lift the body off to do the frame repair instead of welding on you back?? Love the ride, and I have a big block I would love to stick in a car, but can't do it to my 66. Wish it was a Chevelle sometimes.
Looking good, get er done!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> If all the body mounts were broken off, why didn't you lift the body off to do the frame repair instead of welding on you back?? Love the ride, and I have a big block I would love to stick in a car, but can't do it to my 66. Wish it was a Chevelle sometimes.
> Looking good, get er done!!
> 
> I thought about it for a few minutes but it only took an hour to fab up the braces and weld them in where it sat. It would've taken longer just to lift the body. By then I had 6 mounts in and bolted down too.
> ...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Still plugging away. Here's the frame all cleaned and in rust converter.


Started on the left control arms. The lower was pretty nasty.




Couple hours later after a run thru the blasting cabinet along with the frame stands. The bell housing was clean enough after a bath in the parts washer.


Disassembled the right spindle and brake brackets. Ran them thru the parts washer before blasting. Then on to paint and clear coat, all in one day...


And finally, the frame all painted and cleared...:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, been 2 weeks since I updated this and the car still looks the same... I did get the frame stands painted and put on along with completeing the upper control arm rebuild and paint. I removed the bushings from the lower arm and went to install the new Prothane's only to discover the holes were much bigger....:confused Turns out GM made yet another change mid year from the larger bushings of 65 to the smaller bushings in '66. I had to find and order just one bushing for it and just got that from Speedway Motors yesterday. I also got motor mounts and hope to test fit the engine with the new oil pan soon. Once I have the engine/trans in the chassis, I can assemble the suspension. I'll try to remember to take the camera to the shop for some updated pics.

My neighbor has been keeping me busy with his plowing equipment too... a couple weeks ago, he got rear-ended in his plow truck with bed mounted salt spreader. The impact crushed the discharge chute, bent the spinner shaft and folded the spinner in half. He couldn't get parts for almost a week, so I took a day and straightened the whole mess out and installed a new shaft so it could be put back to work. As with most of the upper half of the country this year, we seem to get at least a 1/2" of snow every day or 2 and he needs to keep up the salting of the supermarket lot he is contracted too. Wednesday, he was back at my door amd asked if I could look at the spreader again as it had stopped self feeding the salt to the rear of the compartment. The feed belt that carries the salt to the rear had jammed and broken. One of the idler sprockets had seized to it's shaft and the feed shaft kept pulling until it tore the links apart. I lifted it out of his truck, set it on horses and went to work...




This is the discharge chute that I rebuilt a week ago. The bottom was crushed down to about 1 " wide and the spinner at the bottom was folded over 180° on itself.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't wait for this winter to END. Great looking shop Mitch. I didn't realize the size until I saw the forklift pic!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Still slogging away on this. Control arms and springs are back in. Hand formed the steel brake lines and welded a bolt to the top of the frame to relocate the distribution block for header clearance.




Blasted the used calipers clean, popped the pistons out with 30# air pressure and then disassembled for new seals. They were REALLY nasty inside with moisture that mixed into a gel.







Shot a few coats of caliper paint on them.


Cut the hole in the floor for the shifter.


Set the engine/trans in for a test fit of the shifter location and header clearance. Shifter hole is right on target with the engine in the correct location now.



Everything is fitting nicely.



Headers are a very close fit with only one minor "dimple" needed for the steering shaft to clear.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Still slogging away on this. Control arms and springs are back in. Hand formed the steel brake lines and welded a bolt to the top of the frame to relocate the distribution block for header clearance.


Now that's a nice looking solution to that problem. I had to move mine too... after I installed the headers of course 

Looking good, sir :cheers

Bear


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

There's been numerous delays, like having to spend a week in warm Texas, but I have been working on it. 
Instrument panel was completely stripped, painted and new plastic pieces bought and installed along with the new wire harness and fuse block.




Brake system is done and bled, core support painted and installed. Engine/trans are in for the last time and all clutch linkage and headers installed.


The right fender had an old patch brazed OVER the rust hole and 1/4" of bondo smeared over it to blend. I cut the whole lower section off to install this new panel. The panel didn't fit very well and I trimmed and fit this for 4 HOURS to get it to look right.



It did line up and look good once in place...


The left fender had the same brazed patch but it had rusted much worse and destroyed the brace too, so I got a donor fender in better condition..


I needed to remove the crease before cutting out the rust, so I stated by tapping the crease out from the back as much as possible. It then bowed out because the metal was stretched. I started heating and quenching the area to shrink the metal. I had never done this before and was apprehensive but after a few cycles, it did shrink and I was able to tap it mostly flat.


I used an orbital sander to remove the burned paint and check for high and low areas. The crease is still slightly low but the area around it looks pretty good. The crease will take only a skim of filler now instead of 1/4" if it had just been filled. The area in the circle has the brace behind it and I couldn't get at it to tap it out. I did heat and quench it a few times and it did pull up and tighten the waves out pretty well. Again, only a skim of filler now needed. Hmm....too many pics, so I left this one out. You can see it in the next pic anyway.


Once I had the stress from the crease relieved, I marked the area of rust I wanted to remove and cut it out. After the 4 hour battle with the right patch, I didn't want to replace the whole lower portion on this fender, since it didn't really need it anyway. By leaving the formed sides, the fender held it's shape for the patch much better.


Here's the patch all ready for welding. This side was so much easier to repair. It took less than 2 hours to work the crease out AND fit this patch. I will sand blast both fenders inside and out before welding the patches on.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks great! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks great Mitch! Project is really coming along nicelly. Should be done for summer, at least in primer, congrats.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You're a master in metalsmithing, Mitch. Nice work!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, Looking real good!.....I'm headed out to the garage now........:cheers


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Obviously that great Texas weather inspired you Mitch. VERY nice work, keep those pictures coming!!

Rickster


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Obviously that great Texas weather inspired you Mitch. VERY nice work, keep those pictures coming!!
> 
> Rickster


The weather inspired us so much that we have been surfing the hill country for real estate prices. Fredericksburg looked like nice country but we soon discovered we couldn't afford that area. Marble Falls has a couple nice offerings right now with acreage and plenty of room for a BIG shop... The price is in line for us, but we won't be seriously considering a move until our son is out of the house. By then the economy may have rebounded and the prices will go out of reach. Our property tax valuation has gone down 60k in the last 3 years, which is fine with me cause the taxes haven't gone up, but they haven't gone down either...


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I'm all for that idea so ask Adam to hurry up and graduate!  Marble Falls is positively gorgeous as is everything along highway 281 in both directions. Canyon Lake/New Braunfels is a consideration as well. Got my fingers crossed! :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree, you do need to get out of Minnesota, but I'm a Packer backer, so 1 less Viking fan is a good thing.. Actually, I'm from WI, but been in FL for 15 years and I don't think anybody should live there in the winter, summer is incredible except the Mosquito birds..:rofl:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> I agree, you do need to get out of Minnesota, but I'm a Packer backer, so 1 less Viking fan is a good thing.. Actually, I'm from WI, but been in FL for 15 years and I don't think anybody should live there in the winter, summer is incredible except the Mosquito birds..:rofl:


No pro sports fan of anything here. 
Winter gets longer and harder to deal with every year. The State Bird hasn't been a serious issue the last couple years with it being so dry after June.
That's the one thing I don't understand about being in TX for a week. We sat on the porch at our condo in the evenings and were never bothered by bugs...:confused I thought we would be swarmed in a warm state.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

We dont' have Mosquito's here, in FL, honest.. It's not swampy here. Maybe in the everglades. We don't have many bugs in my area unless you are nasty, lol.. We have man eating fire ants, black widows, and brown recluses.. But, they dont' eat you while you sit in the backyard at a barbeque.. Unless you decide to step, or sit in a fire ant hill, then it's game on.. Texas sounds really nice, love to see some pics, is there Mountains?
I actually enjoyed watching Farve while he was healthy with the Vikings, he was awesome, just stayed in the pocket too long for an old guy. I left WI in 84 for the AF.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Mitch

You hit on one of the reasons we stay out here...no bugs! I grew up in Tampa and always hated the bugs, had the same problem in Panama City with "no-see-ums" (a delightful little biting gnat). Anway, Texas weather is about the same temperature-wise as FL but the humidity is a little lower and at least in this region, no bugs. It has turned out be a nice cross between living in the desert states (which I did while I was in the AF) and living in FL...the best parts of both.

Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't speak for the whole state, but I don't think they have "mountains". We saw deep ravines and panoramic hill tops with several hundred foot differentials. Very similar to the hills and valleys of central WI and the "Bluff Country" of south eastern MN. Much nicer landscape view than the trip from San An to Corpus Christie. Once you get out of SA, you can almost see Corpus 100 miles away on the flat...:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch, if you move south, what on earth will you WELD TOGETHER? The cars down here are still in one piece! I guess you can take up work as an upholsterer.....I've been in CA all my life, and have been to about 46 of the 50 states.....I like the West and Southwest a LOT, mainly because they are warm and scenic. The "no bugs" thing comes from lack of humidity.....they don't do as well in dry climes. I would rather be hot than cold, and the older I get the stiffer I get, so I feel for you. If you can relocate to a warmer climate, that would be great. Out where I live, it's "GTO season" all year, there's no road salt, and it gets into the 30's less than 20 days per year. Heck, it's already been in the 70's and it's sunny out!!! The better the weather, the easier life is. All the best!............


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

:lol:..If I moved in 4 years, I'd still have 2-3 of my rust bombs to restore down there. I still have a '37-38 Pontiac/Chevrolet 5 window coupe on my "want" list. I'm pretty sure that would need some metal work. I don't need anything too original as it would be built gasser style with huge tubs and a straight axle...:willy:
I don't see me getting into upholstery but I can see getting into finish body work and paint. I'm the worst person around with finish detailing of body repairs, but I'm pretty dang good with a rattle can and have experience with an actual paint gun. I have been looking at guns and paint on Eastwood and dreaming of painting my cars myself. I bet I could make a decent living painting all those old, faded cars down there...:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> You're a master in metalsmithing, Mitch. Nice work!


Metalsmithing.....maybe. Welding the patch in.........horrible ! It heat stretched, warped, and buckled so bad, that it looked like crap and would've needed a ton of filler to get flat again....



I cut the whole, ugly, mess off and started over with the full panel. At least I knew going in it would be a challenge to get the full panel to fit and actually did it quicker than the right side.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You should be in the resto business...it almost looks like you know what you're doing!!!!!!:rofl::cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> You should be in the resto business...it almost looks like you know what you're doing!!!!!!:rofl::cheers


ALMOST being the key word........I can fake it pretty good, eh ?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Mitch, It's only been 6 months, any updates on this?? Wanna see it on the road!:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Progress has been EXTREMELY slow since going back to work. I converted my boat house into a paint booth.




































New left door shell.









New windshield installed.









New weatherstripping.









Left fender is painted and installed with rebuilt hinges for the door. I installed the new Lokar throttle pedal and cable conversion kit today. 90% of the wiring is done. I'll get more pics over the week end.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn, that is progress, don't want to jinx you on your build, but that looks incredible!! Congrats!:cheers
Great to see you back around..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, Where do you boat? The car looks good.....Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Mitch, Where do you boat? The car looks good.....Eric


Can't say that I do. I haven't had it in the water this year. There are a number of lakes around here, after all we are the "Land of 10,000 Lakes" and TAXES.

Some current pics as of today. I bought a new right door, painted and installed it. Put the front clip together except for the hood, which needs professional surgery. The left side is done. All the glass is back in with new weather stripping and sweeps. I need to do all that to the right door now. My electrical buddy came back last Saturday and finished the wiring. It started right up !!! 

Lokar cable conversion.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, How is "BasketCase" coming along??? Any more progress? :cheers Eric Also.....my bodyman needs a LEFT side A piller cover for a 67 Chevelle Hardtop...got any in "stock"?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Great idea for ramps, I'll have to build me some of those.
Again, awesome build!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Mitch, How is "BasketCase" coming along??? Any more progress? :cheers Eric Also.....my bodyman needs a LEFT side A piller cover for a 67 Chevelle Hardtop...got any in "stock"?


Zero progress on the GTO, in fact it's lost a few parts to the Chevelle...:willy:
No extra pillar covers but he has many models to choose from when shopping. All 66-67 GM A body hardtops will interchange.



jetstang said:


> Great idea for ramps, I'll have to build me some of those.
> Again, awesome build!


I can still roll under without having the blocks in my way. It actually makes the interior work easier for an old guy like me because I don't have to bend over as far...:lol: I'm trying to get it far enough along to drive to our Chevelle Club car show next Sunday. I could drive it at this point but it would be very noisy without any interior.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice work, Mitch. You really did tha '66 proud. I love the orange on it. You'll get the '67 done in good time when you get back on it. I hear you about raising the car up for under dash work...when I have a hoist at my disposal, I raise the car about 3' in the air and just stand there and work under the dash.....and now I need reading glasses under there to see what I'm doing!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I am at the reading glasses stage also....I buy them buy the handful at the dollar store....keep falling off, loosing them, etc.:willy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL! I buy mine at the dollar store too, when I'm stocking up on bags of Pennsylvania Pretzels and cans of off-brand chiles and artichoke hearts!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have to take my glasses off to see up close but closer than 7" gets fuzzy again. I suppose I could get some "granny" glasses to wear on the end of my nose for that close....:rofl:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Well boys and girls, it's still a long way from "done" but it's on the road....arty: 
I drove it to an alignment shop yesterday and it really handles nice now with all the new poly suspension parts.

I'm installing Eastwood brand sound deadener and trying to get the carpet in before the Chevelle Club car show on Sunday. I'll take some pics of the interior when it's together. I "upgraded" the seats and door panels to '66 GTO Parchment...:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks good Mitch.....I gotta see the interior!:cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I bet it felt good to drive it down the road, congrats. You are never done with a resto., but you got so much work in front of you, I don't see an end in site. GTO's next right? Keep at it man, you're doing good.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Well boys and girls, it's still a long way from "done" but it's on the road....arty:
> I drove it to an alignment shop yesterday and it really handles nice now with all the new poly suspension parts.
> 
> I'm installing Eastwood brand sound deadener and trying to get the carpet in before the Chevelle Club car show on Sunday. I'll take some pics of the interior when it's together. I "upgraded" the seats and door panels to '66 GTO Parchment...:cool


Looks Great !!!!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive support...:seeya:




Eric Animal said:


> Looks good Mitch.....I gotta see the interior!:cheers


Nothing to get excited about. It's all used stuff that I scavenged...




















Arm rests are all new as WERE the window cranks. 2 of the 4 broke already....






















68GTO4004Spd said:


> I bet it felt good to drive it down the road, congrats. You are never done with a resto., but you got so much work in front of you, I don't see an end in site. GTO's next right? Keep at it man, you're doing good.


It was great to get in and go. I still plan to paint the black under the door orange and get the hood repaired and on this year but other than that, I'm just gonna drive the snot outta it...:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats Mitch!! That was a quicky project for you! Looks great, how does that big block feel, smoke em down! Ah, that's why you have the black on the bottom, so momma can't see all the ruber on the quarters! :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Congrats Mitch!! That was a quicky project for you! Looks great, how does that big block feel, smoke em down! Ah, that's why you have the black on the bottom, so momma can't see all the ruber on the quarters! :cheers


ALL the black will be gone by next year. Hope to paint the rockers and front half of quarters along with the hood yet this year.


----------

